# Tolkien riddle game



## Miriel (Apr 17, 2011)

RULES

1. Someone posts a riddle about Tolkien person, place, or object. Who guesses correctly, gets to post his own riddle

2. If the riddle is not answered within ten days, or if the one who answered correctly doesn't post a new riddle, anyone could post a new riddle

3. Have fun!

Here's mine:

Though no song sings of me 
My blood held the only hope for the world 
My people were staunch and proud 
They refused the offer of the Dark one


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Miriel,

we love games here! ;*) I'd help get it started but I'm stumped


----------



## Miriel (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll give a hint which will make it easy to solve. The "Dark One" is NOT Morgoth, nor Sauron, nor any creature on their side.

As I said, now it's fairly easy...;*)


----------



## Prince of Cats (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, I was thinking Ungoliant but that the 'Dark One' isn't Morgoth _does_ have me stumped :*D Anyone else?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 23, 2011)

Could it be Arvedui? 

BTW, there is a very similiar thread in Glittering Caves called the Event Game.


----------

